# On n'oublie jamais rien on vit avec



## Eleopium

Bonjour,
J'aimerais me faire tatouer une phrase en Italien, mon pays d'origine.
Afin de ne pas faire d'erreurs je vous demande de bien vouloir me donner une traduction de la phrase suivante :
" On n'oublie jamais rien on vit avec"
Merci d'avance,
Eleonora



> *Devi inserire la frase ORIGINALE nel titolo del thread, non una titolo generico*
> Come  devo scegliere i *titoli delle discussioni*?


----------



## Paulfromitaly

TU come la tradurresti?


----------



## Eleopium

Oui, j'aimerais traduire cette phrase en Italien svp


----------



## matoupaschat

Bonjour Eleonora et bienvenue sur WRF,
Paulfromitaly te demandait comment toi, tu la traduirais: WRF fournit une aide à la traduction. Selon le réglement, tu dois d'abord proposer une traduction, et puis nous essayerons de t'aider .


----------



## Eleopium

D'accord excusez moi.
On m'a donné 3 possibilités mais j'ai des doutes et surtout je n'ai pas envie de me faire tatouer n'importe quoi...
- Non si dimentica mai niente si vive con
- Non dimentichi mai niente si vive con 
- Non si scorda mai niente che si vive con

Pouvez vous me donner la "vraie" traduction de la phrase svp ?


----------



## matoupaschat

Un essai, mais il serait de loin préférable d'attendre l'avis d'un de nos amis italophones : _Niente si scorda mai, devi sempre adeguarti.
_Ciao!


----------



## Eleopium

On m'a aussi dit ça :

" Non dimentichi mai niente, viviamo con"

J'attends d'autres avis, merci pour la réponse en tout cas !!


----------



## matoupaschat

Le problème est que "viviamo con", tout nu comme c'est là, cela sent à plein nez la traduction google mot à mot. Donc, méfiance avant de te faire graver ça sur la peau !


----------



## Eleopium

Oui, c'est pour ça que je viens vous demander ça à vous...
Donc si quelqu'un peut m'aider ce serait vraiment très très gentil...


----------



## Eleopium

On m'a aussi donné ça :

"Non dimentichiamo niente, ci viviamo assieme"

Le soucis c'est que tout le monde me donne une version différente...
Et que j'aurais besoin de la vraie traduction pour demain 
Donc je vous serais vraiment reconnaissante de m'aider et de me donner la véritable traduction de ma phrase 
Merci d'avance.
Eleonora


----------



## Necsus

Ciao, Eleonora.
Allora, vedo che si tratta di una canzone di Hélène Ségara in duetto con Laura Pausini. Il verso corrispondente a "On n'oublie jamais rien, on vit avec" è stato reso dalla Pausini con "Per vivere il ricordo che ho di noi", ma ovviamente non è la traduzione, che invece letteralmente sarebbe: "Non si dimentica mai niente, ci si convive". Io la renderei con "non dimentichiamo mai niente, impariamo a conviverci/semplicemente ci conviviamo".


----------



## Eleopium

Merci de ta réponse.
Donc selon toi, la phrase exacte pour traduire "on n'oublie jamais rien on vit avec" serait "Non dimentichiamo mai niente, impariamo a conviverci ci conviviamo" ?
Désolée d'insister, je n'ai pas envie de me faire tatouer quelque chose qui n'est pas exact..


----------



## Necsus

Non, je t'ai donné des alternatives:"non dimentichiamo mai niente, _impariamo a conviverci_" ou "non dimentichiamo mai niente, _semplicemente ci conviviamo_". La traduction littérale serait "Non si dimentica mai niente, ci si convive", tu peux aussi utiliser celle-là. Mais... es-tu sûre?


----------



## Eleopium

D'accord, merci 
Oui je suis sûre du tatouage, mais du coup je suis un peu perdue sur la phrase a utiliser...


----------



## matoupaschat

Bon, alors je te conseillerais la deuxième version de Necsus (ciao, caro angelo custode ) mais avec un mot en moins "Non dimentichiamo mai niente, ci conviviamo". Tout y est comme dans l'original !


----------



## Eleopium

Merci mille fois !
Je reste tout de même à votre écoute si quelqu'un a une autre "version" a proposer 
Je vous remercie encore de votre aide !!


----------



## Eleopium

Et la premiere phrase de Necsus : "non dimentichiamo mai niente, impariamo a conviverci"

Elle convient aussi ou elle est moins "juste" que "non dimentichiamo mai niente, ci conviviamo" ?


----------



## matoupaschat

La première signifie "Nous n'oublions jamais rien, nous apprenons à vivre avec", la deuxième "Nous n'oublions jamais rien, nous vivons avec" .


----------



## Eleopium

Ok super ! C'est vraiment très sympa de m'avoir aidée


----------



## Necsus

Merci, Matou!


----------



## Butterfly81

Je suis d'accord avec Necsus sur la première frase "non dimentichiamo mai niente, impariamo a conviverci". La signification est beaucoup plus intense d'après moi.
P.s. Moi aussi, j'adore cette chanson!!!


----------



## albyz

Bonjour à tous!

vivre avec, faire avec... pas facile à traduire.
D'autres possibilités en dehors de la traduction exacte:
- "Nulla si dimentica mai, ... (Rien de s'oublie jamais, ...)
         . si convive con il ricordo" (on vit avec le souvenir)
         . resta/permane la convivenza con il ricordo" 
- "I ricordi non si dimenticano mai, vivono con noi" (Les souvenirs de s'oublient jamais, ils vivent avec nous)
- "Si continua a vivere con ciò che non si dimentica"

Lavoisier aurait peut-être dit: "Nulla si dimentica, con tutto si convive!" 

Il serait sage d'attendre d'autres suggestions avant de passer à la "gravure" ...


----------



## Eleopium

Merci pour vos réponses.
Je veux vraiment la phrase "On n'oublie jamais rien, on vit avec"
La 1ère de Necsus est jolie, mais sur du long terme la 2nd est plus vraie... "Non dimentichiamo mai niente, ci conviviamo".
Si celle ci est bien la traduction de ce que je veux, je pense que je ferais celle la 

Est-il possible de dire
"Nulla si dimentica mai, ci conviviamo" ?


----------



## albyz

Eleopium said:


> Est-il possible de dire
> "Nulla si dimentica mai, ci conviviamo" ?



Théoriquement oui... Mais ça fait "bizarre". Tout au plus "ci si convive". A vrai dire, aucune des propositions faites (y compris les "miennes") ne m'emballe.
Perso je garderais la version française qui a le mérite de tenir la route  Ou bien tu peux fouiller dans des textes de chansons italiennes et choisir quelque chose qui "te parle".
J'opterais aussi pour un tatouage lavable... au cas où quelqu'un posterait une traduction géniale dans 2 ou 3 mois


----------

